# HP Webcam-101

## jerkface

Hi, does anybody know what driver I need for a HP Webcam-101? It's built in to a HP G60 laptop that I just installed gentoo on. Can't find anything myself   :Embarassed: 

editGot it. Just needed to build UVC in to my kernel.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

